# My 2 cents: Osprey Raptor 14 vs. Camelbak MULE NV



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I wanted an upgrade from my 70 oz. Camelbak Rogue to something larger with more fluid capacity. I went to REI last weekend and first tried the Camelbak Lobo and Osprey Syncro, but still felt the urge to go bigger. I then tried out both the MULE and the Raptor 14 and went home with the Raptor. 

The two are very similar in size and very similar in features. Both feature 100 oz. fluid capacity, a ventilation "system" as well as side pockets on the hip belt. I did like the idea of a self-contained tool pouch in the Raptor as my Rogue got stained badly from a rusted multi-tool. I was unsure how I would like the Raptor's reservoir which is hard plastic on one side and has a handle, but I found that these features really do make filling it easier and make it easier to insert into the pack.

Overall, my decision pretty-much boiled down to fit. The Raptor's hip belt seemed to sit a little lower on my torso and the pack really felt like it was a part of my body. I messed around with the MULE's straps a bit, but the hip strap always felt too close to the sternum strap and there was a little movement on my back. 

Although not a primary factor, Osprey's any time/any reason, repair or replace "All Mighty Guarantee" is a bonus. Note, it does not cover the reservoir which has a 1-year warranty.

I rode for 2+ hours yesterday and although the Raptor initially felt heavier than the Rogue (30 extra oz. of water with the same exact gear), I forgot about the added weight after a short time. 
I came away very happy with my decision.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Yup, Osprey Raptor packs for the win! 

I too was on the fence about getting a larger pack but opted for the Raptor 6 as I felt it had everything I need for an all day pack. 

Now if I were bike packing over night or even longer durations, then I definitely would have went with the Raptor 10 or even the 14 as you did.


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

How is the pack for ventalation? I have an Camelbak Mule that I am prefectly happy with except for how wet my back always is. I have been eyeballing the Osprey Synco, it's stretched mesh back looks like it would be a big improvement.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

I have been using the Camelback Rogue.

I am by no means a pro, but any trails that are a little exciting and I find it really needs that waist belt to keep it snug. Otherwise I love how small it is.

Makes me think that any system with only a strap on the chest will not be secure enough.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Smilely said:


> How is the pack for ventalation? I have an Camelbak Mule that I am prefectly happy with except for how wet my back always is. I have been eyeballing the Osprey Synco, it's stretched mesh back looks like it would be a big improvement.


The Raptor is very well ventilated, no complaints. Lots of mesh even on the shoulder straps and has these channels that allow are to flow pretty well. The Syncro has a different ventilation system, but also has the mesh straps.



Grok said:


> I have been using the Camelback Rogue.
> 
> I am by no means a pro, but any trails that are a little exciting and I find it really needs that waist belt to keep it snug. Otherwise I love how small it is.
> 
> Makes me think that any system with only a strap on the chest will not be secure enough.


The Rogue is what I switched from and the one strap was a major factor in why I upgraded. The Rogue was great for a quiet ride down the paved trails with the kids, but on the trail, it was hitting me in the back of the head with every bump.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I had an opportunity to use Osprey's any time/any reason, repair or replace "All Mighty Guarantee". I closed the chest strap in my car door and broke the magnetic clip. Although only a minor part, it was handled well. I emailed them and they responded promptly and said it would take 2-3 weeks. Replacement package arrived 3 weeks to the day and it had two clips in it. Thought that was cool.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

Arebee said:


> ....The Rogue is what I switched from and the one strap was a major factor in why I upgraded. The Rogue was great for a quiet ride down the paved trails with the kids, but on the trail, it was hitting me in the back of the head with every bump.


Picked up a Talon 11 a few weeks ago and so far love it. This model in a smaller version with the waist strap would be the ideal set up for me.

My main problem is that so few stores stock these models here and it's hard to get an idea online without actually trying it.

Another bonus on this one is that the waist belt can fit my phone, which I use for music. Smart and no tangling of the headphone wires. However it is big so alot of wasted space makes it way bigger than it needs to be. I have only used it in cold weather, it might also be bulky during very hot days.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm not the brand loyalist type, but Osprey does a great job with their packs, and their size M also happens to fit like it's custom made for me. Sold my behemoth Dana Designs Astralplane Overkill since I have no need for a load-hauler, and my "other" remaining pack that isn't from Osprey is a Mystery Ranch Dragonslayer, so brand and cost are obviously not determining factors when I'm pack shopping. Osprey's combination of features, quality and warranty/customer service are hard to beat if the fit works for you, though.
My dayhiking and backpacking packs were individually chosen after trying everything I could get my hands on(I typically spend *months* choosing a pack), and they all ended up being Ospreys, along with the Raptor 14 for mountain biking.
When I sent Osprey some feedback about the mesh in their newer Exos series packs due to its lack of durability compared to that used on the previous version, they thanked me and immediately offered to replace my pack-over small tears in the mesh. They also have a reputation on the AT for replacing packs and expediting shipping for thruhikers, even when the problems are entirely the fault of the user(like rodents chewing through packbags with food left inside).
Since a good pack choice is very dependent on the individual, I don't recommend packs, only make suggestions, but think anyone would be remiss in not including appropriate Osprey models in their searches.

I have owned a variety of packs from at least 9-10 different brands over the last 30yrs, and this is the only company I will take time to write a testimonial for...


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I used sent a badly torn Raptor14 pack back for a repair. 2 weeks later I opened my package to find a complete brand new pack. Before I sent my pack back I had bought a Viper9 which is a bit smaller but still has a 100oz. bladder. I actually had posted on here about my pack tearing in a thread on the Raptor and Osprey contacted me to send it in for warranty.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Haven't needed the warranty yet, but I'm very happy with my Raptor 14.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've recently ordered a Osprey Raven 10. (Chain reaction was sold out Raven 14 slightly larger pack) Women specific... I'll see how it is.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> I've recently ordered a Osprey Raven 10. (Chain reaction was sold out Raven 14 slightly larger pack) Women specific... I'll see how it is.


Looks nearly identical to the Raptor 10. Raptor is 2" taller but all other specs seem the same.

Did you try one on before you ordered?


----------

